# toddler



## Graciella

¿cómo se traduce “toddler”?

El diccionario dice “niño pequeño” pero habrá otra palabra

Gracias,


----------



## Eugin

estás buscando una traducción de una sola palabra? porque no la puedo encontrar... 

lo único que se me ocurre es explicar que es un niño pequeño (si quieres puedes obviar "pequeño"), de un año a dos años y medio, que recién empieza a dar sus primeros pasos. 

Espero que te sirva de algo y esperemos otras opciones!
Saludos!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Graciella said:
			
		

> El diccionario dice “niño pequeño” pero habrá otra palabra


No creo.  Es un término para describir la época de la niñez cuando los niños dejan de ser _bebés_, pero antes de que entren a la escuela.  Nunca he podido encontrar un equivalente en español.

WR dice _niño pequeño que está empezando a caminar_, o algo parecido.  Es un *niño de dos a tres años* o *un niño de uno a cuatro años* (dependiendo en la definición exacta de cuándo los niños dejan de ser bebés y de cuándo empiezan la escuela).

Espero que te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## surfin_bird

Yo toddler lo he utilizado siempre como aquel niño que gatea...


----------



## fenixpollo

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> Yo toddler lo he utilizado siempre como aquel niño que gatea...


"to toddle" no es _gatear_ -- es *caminar meneando*. (WR: toddle).


----------



## Eugin

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> Yo toddler lo he utilizado siempre como aquel niño que gatea...


 
sí, surfin, yo también pensé eso en primera instancia, pero después recordé que gatear es "*to crawl*"... entonces?? bebé que gatea es _crawler_ o _toddler_???


----------



## fenixpollo

Eugin said:
			
		

> bebé que gatea es _crawler_ o _toddler_?


Un bebé que gatea es *a baby who is crawling*.

Saludos.


----------



## surfin_bird

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> "to toddle" no es _gatear_ -- es *caminar meneando*. (WR: toddle).



Thanks  I had been doing (<---  is it correct   )  this mistake for ages!!


----------



## Eugin

surfin_bird said:
			
		

> Thanks  I had been doing (<--- is it correct  ) this mistake for ages!!


 
I think it´s best if you use: "I have been doing"... con el present perfect.

*Fenixpollo*, thanks for your contribution. I guess that there could be a single word for "crawling baby", but it seems not... English persons love to summarize everything in a single word, right? or at least, two!!! (crawling-baby)   

Cheers!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Eugin said:
			
		

> I guess that there could be a single word for "crawling baby", but it seems not... English persons love to summarize everything in a single word, right? or at least, two!!! (crawling-baby)


You're right, Eugin! I think that's the point of this thread.  There does not seem to be a word in Spanish for "a child who is learning to walk" (toddler).  There does not seem to be a word in Spanish or English for "a child who is learning to crawl."  (A "crawler" is something else, most likely relating to worms or insects.)

Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> You're right, Eugin! I think that's the point of this thread.  There does not seem to be a word in Spanish for "a child who is learning to walk" (toddler).  There does not seem to be a word in Spanish or English for "a child who is learning to crawl."  (A "crawler" is something else, most likely relating to worms or insects.)
> 
> Saludos.




Well, we do sometimes call them rugrats.


----------



## LadyDi

Yo diria que un Toddler es un _párvulo_?


----------



## MDRN

no vas a encontrar una traduccion exacta de la palabra toddler al espa;ol porque estas refiriendote a un termino de etapas de desarrollo cuya denominacion se usa en U.S. pero que no en en la literatura medica en espanol. La primera etapa de desarrollo es Infant de 0 a 12 meses de edad y sigue Toddler de los 12 a los 36 meses de edad, que la palabra se relaciona a la marcha inestable caracteristica es esta etapa.


----------



## FrankElBueno

podría ser la etapa de los toddlers la primera infancia? de todas formas, entonces qué sería la primera infancia?


----------



## MDRN

Yo creo que infancia se utiliza de manera diferente en ingles y en espa;ol, en ingles infante se refiere al periodo de los primeros 12 meses de vida y en espa;ol es menos especifico como decir nino.


----------



## polli

Hola:
En los jardines de infantes acá dividen a los niños en: lactantes, deambuladores (que sería algo similar a toddler) y luego sala de 3 años, sala de 4 años, etc...


----------



## FromPA

To toddle
1. *take short unsteady steps: *to walk with short unsteady steps, as a child does when learning to walk

Toddler
1. *young child: *a young child who is learning to walk.

The terms refers to a child at the stage of learning to walk.


----------



## rafirondon

Tengo entendido que la palabra es: párvulo


----------



## frangs

LadyDi said:


> Yo diria que un Toddler es un _párvulo_?



Pues podría ser la palabra que mejor se adecua a "toddler". En España le dicen (o les decían) párvulos a los niños antes de entrar en 1º de educación básica. Creo que era hasta los 6 años (hablo de memoria, que es muy mala) lo que ocurre es que los planes de estudio cambian cada dos años en España.

Si no hay otra aportación, sí que parece bastante adecuado "párvulo".

RAE:
* 1.     * adj. Dicho de un niño: De muy corta edad.


----------



## yaralud

Me parece que el término párvulo es muy apropiado pero poco conocido. Estoy en las mismas, tratando de hacer una distinción en un documento entre un "infant, toddler and child", sugiero:

Infant= bebé (0-18m)
Toddler= niño pre-escolar (de edad pre-escolar)(18m~3 â)
Child=Niño(4 â~9 â)

De hecho, en EUA tengo idea que los toddlers son los que asisten al "pre-school"= 1 a 3 â ????


----------



## zorrier

Al parecer, si contamos con la definición para la palabra "toddler". Párvulo se usa también en mi país Chile, al referirse a niños de pre-escolar que ya no son bebés. A modo personal, creo que la palabra deambulador, mensionada con anterioridad, me parece bastante acertiva a la hora de referirse a "toddler".​


----------



## josepfdc

Haria la siguiente aclaración:
España: parvulo
Sudamerica o algunos paises de sudamerica: deambulador

Personalmente ninguna de las 2 me gusta, porque a mi parecer no existe una palabra en español que sea exacta y generalista en nuestra lengua... intentare indagar en la rama de la medicina...

saludos,

josepfdc


----------



## cecilia_or

Una aportación para futuras búsquedas: Según la Norma Oficial Mexicana determina así la edad de los Infantes:
"EL NIÑO, EN RELACION CON LA EDAD Y SU PROCESO BIOLOGICO, SE CLASIFICA EN:  

5.2.1 MENOR DE 28 DIAS (RECIEN NACIDO)  

5.2.2 MENOR DE UN AÑO (LACTANTE MENOR O INFANTE)  

5.2.3 DE UNO A CUATRO AÑOS (LACTANTE MAYOR: UN AÑO A UN AÑO 11 MESES Y PREESCOLAR: DOS A CUATRO AÑOS)  
5.2.4 DE CINCO A NUEVE AÑOS (ESCOLAR)  

5.2.5 DE DIEZ A DIECINUEVE AÑOS (ADOLESCENTE)"
Espero que sea de utilidad esta otra opción. 

Saludos!


----------



## Pepelvis

frangs said:


> Pues podría ser la palabra que mejor se adecua a "toddler". En España le dicen (o les decían) párvulos a los niños antes de entrar en 1º de educación básica. Creo que era hasta los 6 años (hablo de memoria, que es muy mala) lo que ocurre es que los planes de estudio cambian cada dos años en España.
> 
> Si no hay otra aportación, sí que parece bastante adecuado "párvulo".
> 
> RAE:
> * 1.     * adj. Dicho de un niño: De muy corta edad.




También vale el término nene, na
1. m. y f. coloq. Niño de corta edad.

Curioso, para que luego digan que el inglés es pan comido.


----------



## Nipnip

I opposed to the term "párvulo" as it is misleading. If I were to complete this translation I would just use "bebé", if you are indeed requiring a break-down by phases, then I would explain or use a paraphrase.

For me a "toddler" is a baby from around 9 or 10 months up to 2.5 or 3 years. A pre-schooler (3, 4, 5 and even 6) does not fit in this description.


----------



## joeysgirl

Nipnip said:


> I opposed to the term "párvulo" as it is misleading. If I were to complete this translation I would just use "bebé", if you are indeed requiring a break-down by phases, then I would explain or use a paraphrase.
> 
> For me a "toddler" is a baby from around 9 or 10 months up to 2.5 or 3 years. A pre-schooler (3, 4, 5 and even 6) does not fit in this description.



Not to be picky (and a few years late), but a baby of 9 or 10 months would only be a toddler if they had started to walk on their own. If they're still supporting themselves on furniture or being held up/helped by someone, they have not yet reached the toddler stage. Toddler is most definitely a developmental stage tied to when the child starts walking on his/her own, and I would say it's fair to assume it would last until the child enters preschool, which is usually around 4 years old in the US (at which time s/he becomes a preschooler, and the following year, a kindergartner). Yeah, as Eugin noted some time ago, we English-speakers do like to come up with single descriptive words for things like this...


----------



## VICENT PEIRO

En Europa, en demografía médico-sanitaria se suelen clasificar los grupos de edad de la siguiente manera:

Recién nacidos / Neonatos (_Newborn_): de 0 a 27 días de edad.
Lactantes: de 28 días a 23 meses (hasta los 2 años).
Niño: de 2 a 11 años.
Adolescente: de 12 a 17 años.
Adulto: 18 a 65 años.
Anciano: más de 65 años.  
un saludo.


----------



## FromPA

VICENT PEIRO said:


> En Europa, en demografía médico-sanitaria se suelen clasificar los grupos de edad de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Recién nacidos / Neonatos (_Newborn_): de 0 a 27 días de edad.
> Lactantes: de 28 días a 23 meses (hasta los 2 años).
> Niño: de 2 a 11 años.
> Adolescente: de 12 a 17 años.
> Adulto: 18 a 65 años.
> Anciano: más de 65 años.
> un saludo.


None of these classification corresponds to "toddler," which refers to a child who toddles, meaning the unsteadiness of a child learning to walk.  A child usually starts walking at about 12-15 months. From that point until the child becomes a fully competent walker, the child is a toddler.


----------



## jfbujalance

He encontrado «toddler» en este contexto:

«Today even Italian toddlers swear at their parents. Where do they learn such bad habits? Well, at home. Their parents use the same language with them, and appear nonplused when the family encounters it in public.»https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/15/opinion/swearing-italian-style.html?_r=0

Y yo creo que equivale perfectamente a párvulo.


----------



## Rodal

fenixpollo said:


> "to toddle" no es _gatear_ -- es *caminar meneando*. (WR: toddle).



¿Es lo mismo que waddler?


----------



## fenixpollo

Rodal said:


> ¿Es lo mismo que waddler?


No, porque waddle es "tener un moviento de lado a lado" mientras uno camina, como un pingüino; mientras toddle es caminar meneando.


----------



## Rodal

fenixpollo said:


> No, porque waddle es "tener un moviento de lado a lado" mientras uno camina, como un pingüino; mientras toddle es caminar meneando.



En términos prácticos para lograr comprenderte ¿podríamos decir entonces que un waddler camina como pato o como pingüino mientras que un toddler camina meneándose como un borracho?

No logro captar la diferencia todavía. Pensaba que los toddlers caminaban como pingüino también.


----------



## joeysgirl

Creo que la comparación con un/x borrachx es un poco exagerado, pero en términos de la apariencia de los andares, es una comparación más apta que la de un pingüino. Es que un/x toddler todavía no tiene la seguridad en su equilibrio para caminar completamente derecho: puede haber hesitancias o pausas en los andares, tal vez pequeños desvíos en la dirección (pero esto no necesariamente); el/la niñx a veces busca cosas sobre las que apoyarse (paredes, mesas, etc.) o sus pasos pueden parecer algo erráticos, levantando las piernas exageradamente altas (esto no se ve necesariamente en un/x borrachx. Me parece que este último es lo que le da al/a la niñx el movimiento típico de los andares.


----------



## anahiseri

no hay más remedio que decir
 niño pequeño     o      niño de corta edad
o peor todavía:  niño/niña pequeño/a
porque no tenemos otra palabras para lo que en inglés es "toddler" y en alemán "Kleinkind"


----------



## pasenyadefenya

Rodal said:


> En términos prácticos para lograr comprenderte ¿podríamos decir entonces que un waddler camina como pato o como pingüino mientras que un toddler camina meneándose como un borracho?
> 
> No logro captar la diferencia todavía. Pensaba que los toddlers caminaban como pingüino también.


Un poco tarde, pero "waddle" es la manera que una persona camina si está sobrepasado de peso, o una mujer embarazada, al final del embarazo, es un poco cómo se camina, debido a que los huesos del pelvis se aflojan, en el caso del embarazo.


----------



## Tavairé

*infante, ta*


> Del lat. _infans, -antis._
> Para el f., u. t. la forma _infante_ en aceps. 1 y 5; para el f., era u. t. _infante_ en aceps. 2-4.


*1.* m. y f. Niño de corta edad.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



> En varios países, *infante* (del latín _infantis_, «el que no habla») es una denominación legal relativa a los menores de edad, que incluye a los niños de cero a cinco años, y también se entiende como niño de corta de edad, que no ha llegado al periodo de la adolescencia o es menor de 11 años y se encuentra en la etapa de la infancia.


De Wikipedia.

Es el equivalente que se me ocurre.


----------



## frangs

Releyendo el hilo porque me ha vuelto a salir la "palabreja"

- Creo que párvulo o preescolar se podría usar en ámbitos más técnicos o especializados. De hecho, "párvulo" lo he visto posteriormente en un vocabulario universitario de enfermeria en España como equivalente de "toddler" (quizás es que ellos tampoco encontraron nada mejor....).

- Si es en lenguaje más informal simplemente diría "niño que no camina (todavía)" porque si usas párvulo o preescolar nadie va a captar ese matiz.

P.D.. En españa no usaría nunca "menearse" para la forma de caminar de un "toddler"; si usas ese término aquí piensas en alguien (normalmente una mujer) que anda así para llamar la atención, meneándose.

Edit:
P.D.2: "toddler fracture" en medicina, por ejemplo, se dice "fractura infantil o de los primeros pasos"


----------

